# Loading bench surface



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm working on a reloading room/man cave. My machines are mounted on a 72"x40" drafting table. MrsG says the top looks tacky and wants it covered with something that looks "nice". 

It's basically just an 1 1/2" thick wood countertop. I have the ability and wherewithal to do pretty much anything. I only want to do it once though.

Looking for suggestions.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I got some rough oak planks, let them dry and planed them down. Makes for some beautiful and brutally hard wood for a workbench. A little polyurethane seals it from occasional beer spills..


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I've considered wood and that would probably be the easiest solution. I can also intall sheet metal/stainless or laminate.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

A reject piece of man made marble would be different.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Show her the bill for the granite top you would like and all of a sudden what you have won't look so bad.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MrG said:


> I've considered wood and that would probably be the easiest solution. I can also intall sheet metal/stainless or laminate.


Sparks on a metal surface?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

UnclePoPo said:


> Show her the bill for the granite top you would like and all of a sudden what you have won't look so bad.


Believe it or not that was her first suggestion. I actually had to talk her out of it.

Interesting suggestion Superman. I hadn't thought about a solid surface like Corian. It would be easy to drill and fairly easy to patch errant holes.

D, will stainless spark? If so that's out.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Stainless is non ferrous but it is conductive so static electricity spark is a possibility.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

MrsG was open to the idea of a galvanized sheet metal top. The more searching I do the less I'm worried about a spark from a table top causing a catastrophic explosion. I've seen a few presses mounted on solid steel benches and brackets that bolt to the floor. 

Am I missing something? After all, presses are made from steel/cast iron? The case feeder, tumbler, and worklight all have the potential to cause a spark and they're right there on the bench. Powder is stored on the opposite wall of the room in a closed cabinet.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MrG said:


> MrsG was open to the idea of a galvanized sheet metal top. The more searching I do the less I'm worried about a spark from a table top causing a catastrophic explosion. I've seen a few presses mounted on solid steel benches and brackets that bolt to the floor.
> 
> Am I missing something? After all, presses are made from steel/cast iron? The case feeder, tumbler, and worklight all have the potential to cause a spark and they're right there on the bench. Powder is stored on the opposite wall of the room in a closed cabinet.


Press is grounded to the table if the table's steel, electrical stuff is either grounded or double insulated: you've got to have a difference in potential for the sparks. picture pulling some pliers out of your pocket, they get charged on the cloth, then discharging when you lay them down. It might be a long shot, but it's definitely a valid concern. I've ignited some penetrating oil doing the same thing on a steel welding table. There's always some potential for static sparks, just a matter of cutting down the window of opportunity.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Another possibility is a box of premilled flooring that is finished or if you prefer, buy the unfinished and sand and finish it. A buddy of mine used some Home Depot oak on his workbenches, looks good and is very tough.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> I got some rough oak planks, let them dry and planed them down. Makes for some beautiful and brutally hard wood for a workbench. A little polyurethane seals it from occasional beer spills..


I had some Garapa (Brazilian Ash) left over from a from a deck we did on a yacht and topped my loading bench with it. I didn't have to plane them thank god but I had to run them on a sled through the table saw to get a straight side and then joined them together. Tool steel won't touch this stuff but anyway wood is a good choice for this. Oak with indoor outdoor polyurethane would be hard to beat.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

My bench is big like yours and I covered it with galvanized sheet metal. Mine doubles as my rifle cleaning bench. Solvents have caused some discoloration and rust in some places.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I was worried about sparks to untill i did a test on some powders years ago. I finally videoed one awhile back. Im not saying a spark wouldnt set it off but if an open flame doesnt right at first im not to worried about it. I hear black powder is more senstive. I dont play with it so i dont know


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Igniting smokeless powder with a static electricity spark is almost impossible however igniting black powder is very easy like gasoline vapor.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bottomsup said:


> Igniting smokeless powder with a static electricity spark is almost impossible however igniting black powder is very easy like gasoline vapor.


 I'd be more worried about solvents, etc.... I wonder about the effect on primers? I really have no idea, just wondering.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I like my plywood tops. If something happens its an easy replacement.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

MrG said:


> I'm working on a reloading room/man cave. My machines are mounted on a 72"x40" drafting table. MrsG says the top looks tacky and wants it covered with something that looks "nice".
> 
> It's basically just an 1 1/2" thick wood countertop. I have the ability and wherewithal to do pretty much anything. I only want to do it once though.
> 
> Looking for suggestions.


This is the reason I have a 24x24 climate controlled man cave with kitchen and bath. 12x24 Kitchen is set up as butcher shop.
The 12x20 game room for lack of better term has all my reloading stuff.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

prarie dog said:


> Another possibility is a box of premilled flooring that is finished or if you prefer, buy the unfinished and sand and finish it. A buddy of mine used some Home Depot oak on his workbenches, looks good and is very tough.


This is what we're going with except we're going to experiment with prefinished cork flooring. MrsG liked the look and the softer feel appeals to me. It probably won't be as durable as wood but we'll see. If it tears up it'll be easy to change out to wood. I'll get some pics up after the install. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Wado said:


> I had some Garapa (Brazilian Ash) left over from a from a deck we did on a yacht and topped my loading bench with it. I didn't have to plane them thank god but I had to run them on a sled through the table saw to get a straight side and then joined them together. Tool steel won't touch this stuff but anyway wood is a good choice for this. Oak with indoor outdoor polyurethane would be hard to beat.


it looks great !!!! I would love to have a bench like this ....


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My next one (soon) will be either 3/4" B-C pine or if not too pricey, birch plywood, sandwiched over two additional layers of 3/4 CDX rimmed with pine, and couple of coats of floor grade poly.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

MrG said:


> This is what we're going with except we're going to experiment with prefinished cork flooring. MrsG liked the look and the softer feel appeals to me. It probably won't be as durable as wood but we'll see. If it tears up it'll be easy to change out to wood. I'll get some pics up after the install. Thanks for all the suggestions.


Will be interesting to see how that cork works out. How did you get Mrs G to give a yip about your loading bench?? Does she shoot?

Four thumbs up on the Brazillian Ash, that stuff is too pretty to load on, drilling a hole would have to hurt.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

prarie dog said:


> Will be interesting to see how that cork works out. How did you get Mrs G to give a yip about your loading bench?? Does she shoot?
> 
> Four thumbs up on the Brazillian Ash, that stuff is too pretty to load on, drilling a hole would have to hurt.


She gives a rip about everything that goes in her house. No 'junky' looking stuff allowed. First class all the way.
\
She's also a shooter. Here's a couple of pics from her M4 Home Protection class. She was the only lady in a class of ten. She outshot her share of them.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was going to use white Melamine for my bench top. Decided to go the cheaper route and just put a 3/4" piece of wood down. 

I might get a thicker piece of OAK here soon, sand then seal it and go with that.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

prarie dog said:


> Will be interesting to see how that cork works out. How did you get Mrs G to give a yip about your loading bench?? Does she shoot?
> 
> Four thumbs up on the Brazillian Ash, that stuff is too pretty to load on, drilling a hole would have to hurt.


Before and after pictures. All that junk to the right goes when I reload except for the Skittles. My powder measure attaches next to the press on the left side. It's not as bad as it looks. Be sure when you make the top put a brace or add a piece underneath the area where you mount the press. My press is mounted on a half inch steel plate bolted through 1 1/2 inches of solid wood. It don't give. I threw a couple of pieces of Ipe (walnut) in there too. People actually make decks out of this stuff.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

They also put the Ipe on trailers. Super strong and weather resistant. Looks good too.


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

andre3k said:


> I like my plywood tops. If something happens its an easy replacement.


X2 on the plywood and if it is stained it is not bad.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> They also put the Ipe on trailers. Super strong and weather resistant. Looks good too.


What is Ipe?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mas360 said:


> What is Ipe?


Just another name for Brazilian walnut.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

mas360 said:


> What is Ipe?


Harder than hammered cat turds.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cork showed up today. Pics in a week or so. Good thing is she loves it!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cork is down and cabinets are hung! More pics when the presses are mounted.








The open shelves are MrsG's to pack. Everything with a door is full of my stuff already.
Granddad's pheasants already have their spot.


----------

